# Eomer vs Boromir



## Eomer Dinmention (May 9, 2002)

Who would win?


----------



## Lantarion (May 9, 2002)

A bit childish, but I'll buy it.
I think Boromir would win, because I have the impression that the Men of Gondor are a bit more capable in melée combat and swordsmanship, whereas the Men of Rohan prefer spears and bows. But it's hard to say.


----------



## Mormegil (May 9, 2002)

I think Boromir would win. He seems to be more warrior-like.


----------



## Rangerdave (May 9, 2002)

Dependes on the contest does it not?

Are the two combatants fighting on foot with swords, or mounted on horse with lances?

I don't see Boromir as much of a equestrian

Let me know
RD


----------



## legoman (May 14, 2002)

Simple, Eomer, Boromirs dead.


----------



## Rangerdave (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legoman _
> *Simple, Eomer, Boromirs dead. *



Well you just can't argue with logic like that. Brilliant!

RD


----------



## legoman (May 15, 2002)

Why thank you gald you agree.
Unless he becomes some freaky zombie, but hey, he'd be nothing without his horn anyway.


----------



## Anarchist (May 15, 2002)

Legoman, I think right now, Eomer is dead too, right? 
I guess Boromir would win, since the men of Gondor where a bit more strong and better in combat. Just a bit.


----------



## legoman (May 16, 2002)

But Eomer is ace, and he's got a cool horse. Come on. NO I'm sorry even if they're both alive Eomer still would win, think of when Frodo boots him after he's invisible, Boromir goes flying, he's a big wimp.
(well he's big anyway, half right)


----------



## Tarien (May 19, 2002)

Agree with legoman, do ya hear? 

*EOMOER WINS!!* 

hee hee, i smelled his name wrong, hee hee hee hee hee hee hee hee


----------



## legoman (May 20, 2002)

you smelled smelled wrong aswell.


(OK I read that three times and I am making sense here.)


----------



## Tarien (May 20, 2002)

I KNOW! IT WAS INTENTIONAL! I AM RANTING! PLEASE IGNORE ME AND GO ABOUT YOUR BUSINESS! UNFORTUNATELY I DO NOT COME WITH A MUTE BUTTON!


----------



## legoman (May 21, 2002)

Interesting, does this mean that you know of some people who do have a mute button? 
And do you know where to find them on little sisters cos mine hasn't stopped talking for about 16 years!!!


----------



## Halasían (Jun 17, 2018)

In the Tournaments of 3016, Borimir defeated the younger Eomer, but was later defeated by Theodred in the final by a point. 

Seriously, you would have to pick a point in time and the parameters of contest. At the time of the events leading up to the War of the Ring, Eomer was 28 years old compared to Boromir who was 41. In melee experience, Boromir would have the upper hand, but on horse combat, Eomer would likely have an edge.


----------



## Ithilethiel (Jul 2, 2018)

Bet my dad can beat up your dad...


----------



## Elthir (Jul 2, 2018)

Ithilethiel said:


> Bet my dad can beat up your dad...



LOL!

Bet my hound of Valinor can beat up your dog.


----------



## Ithilethiel (Jul 2, 2018)

Galin said:


> LOL!
> 
> Bet my hound of Valinor can beat up your dog.



I bet my friend _Gwaihir _can bear my faithful hound and me away from all harm you brute!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jul 2, 2018)

Are we talking quoits here?
Jarts?
Mumblety Peg?


----------

